# Coffee Hound espresso perfections and bakery delights



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Just wondering who's going to be at Coffee Fest Seattle? We just got notice that my husband Steve Fritzen and one of our Batista's, Anna Barnett, were excepted into the Millrock Latte Art Competition.

More...


----------

